# Anybody listening to Jinjer?



## littlebadboy (Nov 30, 2018)

I thunk this band is full of talent. Amazing guitarist, bassist, and drummer. Great front woman too!

Roman Ibramkhalilov, Jinjer's guitarist:



And the whole band with their most popular video because it surprised viewers:


----------



## Edika (Nov 30, 2018)

I haven't listened to a full album of theirs, mostly songs they have up on Youtube. The first one I listened was Pisces and was blown away by the performance. A singer with a great vocal range, great musicians and nice riffs. Also a black ESP Horizon with what seems to be stock SD pickups at Drop A producing such a great guitar tone? Refreshing.


----------



## SD83 (Nov 30, 2018)

Love them. It's always great fun to show Pices to an unsuspecting viewer/listener, especially those not that into metal  I wouldn't be too suprised if I found them via this forum actually about 2 years back or so, because that's where I got more than half of the new bands from in the last 10 years or so, and it definitly wasn't from some friend or listening to it in a club or so... seen them live twice and they're spectacular, even better than on record, and Tatiana is one hell of a front woman. Every move, every smile, every slight variation to the songs, fits perfectly. As a bassist though, I always found me wanting chamaeleon eyes so I could focus on her and bassist Eugene at the same time. And jump around.  It's great to see that they're getting the recognition they definitly deserve, touring the Americas, South Africa and all that.
Last time, they opened with this one and her lows at ~4:00... that was probably the first time ever that I just stood there, jaw dropped, starring in disbelieve of what I just heard for a moment (hadn't heard that song before, not in that version, and even that recording doesn't really do it justice)


----------



## Nonapod (Nov 30, 2018)

I think her death growls are superior to Alissa from Arch Enemy. I first heard them on Liquid Metal and I thought they had two singers, I assumed a dude was doing the extreme vox.


----------



## SD83 (Nov 30, 2018)

While we're at it, they literally just released a new song


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 30, 2018)

Big Jinjer fan here, have been since I first heard "Sit, Stay, Roll Over" when it was first put up on YouTube, and they haven't let me down since, this brand-new tune included!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 30, 2018)

Edika said:


> I haven't listened to a full album of theirs, mostly songs they have up on Youtube. The first one I listened was Pisces and was blown away by the performance. A singer with a great vocal range, great musicians and nice riffs. Also a black ESP Horizon with what seems to be stock SD pickups at Drop A producing such a great guitar tone? Refreshing.


roman uses OD guitars now iirc. that's how i heard about jinjer, was through OD's instagram.


----------



## littlebadboy (Nov 30, 2018)

They were in my area recently. In Chicago on a Sunday, and in southern Wisconsin on a Monday. I regret that I did not get to see them live. I'm already old to be caught in the middle of a slam pit (do they still do that nowadays?), I have work so I can't stay up late, and I have kids and wife who wouldn't understand this.


----------



## JK-PA (Nov 30, 2018)

Jinjer are awesome, saw them live last year, they kick ass.


----------



## Miek (Nov 30, 2018)

her vocals kick ass, clean and growls


----------



## Edika (Dec 1, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> roman uses OD guitars now iirc. that's how i heard about jinjer, was through OD's instagram.



Yeah I saw that in their latest clip. But most of the previous clips and specifically those two posted above he's using the ESP and getting a heck of a tone in such a low tuning. With the new multiscale that can only improve in terms of clarity.


----------



## chopeth (Dec 1, 2018)

Saw them live with Wintersun, Arch Enemy and Tribulation this year. My favourites among them in that show.


----------



## primitiverebelworld (Dec 1, 2018)

What a line-up


----------



## bubucci (Dec 2, 2018)

I saw them live in small club at the begining of year. Maybe best live show of this year. Amazing voice and very “honest” performance. 6505+ some unknown 2x12 and that Horizon with Roman precise playing...sounded almost heavenly. Unfortunatelly after 2 songs he break string a changed guitar to some Ibanez copy and “godlike” sound was away, but still much better than average Peavey/ESP users sound - 
Next gig near my hometown is in January with Soliwork and Amorphis. Can’t wait.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 3, 2018)

I tried listening to them when that video for "Pisces" suddenly started showing up everywhere. After a few songs my impression is that they're capable musicians playing wholly unremarkable songs (very similarly to the bassist and drummer from Mudvayne through most of their discography). Hearing that new one really sealed the deal for me. I felt like I was listening to Korn in the early 2000s again (as well as several aggressively bad metalcore bands), and not in a good way. Hey, I get that some listeners find it easy to connect to domestic abuse narratives, and who's to say that this song isn't written with absolute sincerity from a place of knowing what going through something like that feels like. However, I've yet to hear a song in that vein that impressed me from a songwriting perspective and whose only noteworthy trait wasn't limited to just being the shock value of the lyrics.

Pass.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Dec 6, 2018)

Their vocalist absolutely rips. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Semi-pro (Dec 7, 2018)

I listen to the new album every now and then. The playing and vocals are awesome and what some think they might lack in writing, they sure make up with the overall attitude!


----------



## Hellbound (Dec 22, 2018)

This played on my siriusXM radio in my vehicle today and it definitely got my attention. This is absolutely beautiful especially right at 2:53 .  I have never gotten into this band but something tells me that perhaps I should.


----------



## crazyprofessor (Jan 30, 2019)

I just discovered this band and it is totally kicking my ass. Most sensational thing I've heard in years.

I came across jinjer randomly as I had spotify switch to "teacher, teacher" - a killer song off of their new 2019 EP. 

I didn't realize at first that the screams were created by the same woman who is clean singing and it's hard to believe. Unreal actually. Her clean singing is fantastic too. 

Just can't get enough of this band at the moment.


----------



## erdiablo666 (Jan 30, 2019)

I saw them last year and was surprised/blown away at how tight they sounded. Been a fan ever since. Arguably the best vocalist in metal at the moment.


----------



## p0ke (Feb 1, 2019)

The playing and vocals are certainly technically awesome, and even though it's not quite my cup of tea (I don't drink tea ), I respect what they're doing.


----------



## Gram negative (Feb 14, 2019)

I dig them. But nothing really catches my ear. Sony get me wrong. They are top level players and Tatiana can wail.

I think they are on the brink of something awesome.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 15, 2019)

Subsequent to my previous post, I will say that I enjoyed "Perennial" a lot more than most other songs I've heard by them.


----------



## duffbeer33 (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm listening to their new record, Macro, as we speak. It's awesome. Love some of the grooves and their bass player/tone is awesome. I get a 12 foot ninja vibe at times.


----------



## SD83 (Nov 2, 2019)

duffbeer33 said:


> I'm listening to their new record, Macro, as we speak. It's awesome. Love some of the grooves and their bass player/tone is awesome. I get a 12 foot ninja vibe at times.


A while back I was thinking that 12 Foot Ninja should be way more popular, get on tour with some really big bands, like Gojira did when they opened for Metallica... but who should they open for? The only band that came to my mind was System of a down. But having them open for Jinjer... yeah, that totally works in my head. As for the new record, I'd say it's my favourite so far, with "Cloud factory" a close second. "King of everything" was more diverse and still a great record, but it didn't necessarily all go together really well and "Micro" went further down that road. Great potential, great instrumentalists, but the songwriting was basically hit or miss. I love "Perennial", while "Ape" or "Teacher, teacher" just don't work for me. With "Macro", everything makes sense.


----------



## sleewell (Nov 2, 2019)

I like them a lot.


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 2, 2019)

I decided to throw their new album on at the gym on a total whim when it came out because of the hype I’ve heard. Next thing I know, I’m done at the gym and has listened to the whole album. I dig these cats.


----------



## DeathbyDesign (Nov 4, 2019)

I checked them out a while ago but got to see them open up for Cradle of Filth last year. I was really impressed by the performance. Checked out the new album and it sounds great. Glad to see the shows selling out as they deserve it.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 4, 2019)

Listened to the new one this morning. I kinda like it. It took me a bit to come around to Gojira, and it's been the same for Jinjer. I will readily admit that I guess I like "sellout" pop-style music and Jinjer isn't quite there, but I like that they have a djent-ish vibe but tend toward more streamlined riffs. I have no doubt that they could whip out absurdly complex and difficult riffs but I get the impression they are showing restraint for the sake of song writing, which i appreciate.


----------



## wakjob (Nov 4, 2019)

I stumbled across them just a couple of months ago...
"Pisces" was my first encounter...I was impressed.

I really like their guitar sound.
But obviously the singer is the main event.


----------



## Aumann (Nov 6, 2019)

To me it's what has already been echoed by many others:

I respect what they are doing, all great musicians, but to my ear no great songwriting. Nothing catches my ear, it's not memorable to me and some of their songs feel more like a jam than an actual song. 

I also dislike the guitar sound live, think its really dry. But i still look at their videos cause the singer is just amazing, not because she's a woman, but because her technique is just really damn great.


----------



## InHiding (Jan 13, 2020)

I went to youtube and searched for guitar playthrough. Most of it was pretty bad (even if technically excellent) but I came across this band and really enjoyed the songwriting and tone. Gotta check out some albums.


----------



## Aumann (Jan 15, 2020)

(didn't notice i already posted and basically doubleposted )


----------



## wankerness (Jan 28, 2022)

I never heard of these guys till one of my relatives who doesn't listen to metal asked for one of their albums. I got "Macro" the other day and have been listening to it quite a bit. I'm surprised I never saw them mentioned here before. Very "djenty" and with one song even containing a bizarre Reggae section, and I kinda like the "beauty and the beast" vocals even if I don't particularly like her voice. I'll have to check out Wallflowers sometime.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 28, 2022)

I also like this band. Super talented musicians. It's a rare talent to be able to do such nice clean vocals and such nice distorted vocals at the same time. The songs are pretty kickass, too.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 28, 2022)

Y... E... S...


----------

